# What do you do when a pimple is just starting...



## lovelyrose (Jun 28, 2006)

You know...the kind of pimple that is just starting to rise from under your skin. You notice a tiny bump one day. It's slightly enlarged the next day, a bit more the next day, growing slowly....and after like 4-5 days, its ripe enough to explode.

Is there something we can do in like the first day or the second that would make the bump subside? Even if it subsides with some spot treatment, is the bacteria underneath gone or its still there?

OR

Is there something we can do to make it ripen up and explode faster, like 2-3 days instead of 5-6 days?


----------



## patsluv (Jun 28, 2006)

I usually apply BP every hour and in 2-3 days the pimple will go down a lot or even disappear without ever growing into a big bump.


----------



## lovelyrose (Jun 28, 2006)

How do you apply BP every hour? The one I have is white. When I apply it, it stays on the skin for hours without rubbing off. When I apply at night, it stays put till morning.

Sometimes I use Salicylic acid (Clean &amp; Clear), and I do it like you....apply it every hour or so. It helps sometimes, but not always. I realised that my skin responses to BP sometimes and SA sometimes....but if I keep using only one, it kind of stops having any effect on me.


----------



## Aquilah (Jun 28, 2006)

I just let it run it's course, and apply blemish toner on it twice a day when I was my face. It helps the zits heal A LOT faster than popping them or leaving them alone altogether. At least IMHO!


----------



## pinkbundles (Jun 28, 2006)

i rub the area with oxy pads!


----------



## KathrynNicole (Jun 28, 2006)

Differin Gel!


----------



## KellyB (Jun 28, 2006)

The minute I see something, I start applying an antiblemish cream. I've been using Neutrogena and it seems to keep it at bay.


----------



## angrynutz (Jun 28, 2006)

try leaving clay mask on the spot before bedtime.


----------



## _withoutYou (Jun 28, 2006)

i tea tree oil that shit, yo.

lol. =)


----------



## kissmewhenicry (Jun 28, 2006)

err guys..whatâ€™s bp?

tea tree oil doesnt works for me n so do oxyâ€¦.

my skin breaks out on and offâ€¦like for 3 months with clear skin and few months later my skin breaking out like thereâ€™s no tomorrow.. must be something to do with the food I took. i think iâ€™m allergic of something but havenâ€™t figure it out yet..n sometimes thereâ€™s nothing i can do abt it,so i just let it be,i just stay at home a try to avoid ppl(only when Iâ€™m on a holiday lol)â€¦but the scarsâ€™re so fcking horrow man..see the attchmt..

Attachment 21484Attachment 21485Attachment 21486


----------



## Leony (Jun 28, 2006)

BP is Benzoyl Peroxide

Originally Posted by *_withoutYou* i tea tree oil that shit, yo.
lol. =)

I second withoutYou.I usually just use the tea tree oil spot medicated treatment and the next day it heals the bump a bit and the fades the redness. It usually gone in 3 days for me though.


----------



## LilDee (Jun 28, 2006)

I don't get pimples.. *knock on wood* It'll probably start when i'm pregnant or something..

I remember having one as a teenager though.. i was all like OMG what do i do?? and then i read this thing somewhere about putting toothpaste on it.. so i left some toothpaste on it overnight.. and it went away!! lol seriously!!


----------



## mabelwan (Jun 28, 2006)

I use Paula's Choice Blemish Fighting Solution and it works!


----------



## Harlot (Jun 28, 2006)

Originally Posted by *LilDee* I don't get pimples.. *knock on wood* It'll probably start when i'm pregnant or something.. 
I remember having one as a teenager though.. i was all like OMG what do i do?? and then i read this thing somewhere about putting toothpaste on it.. so i left some toothpaste on it overnight.. and it went away!! lol seriously!!

Lol, I have also tried this and surely it worked. The next day I immediatley saw an improvement! But I have a tendency to poke at the problem area everytime and it seems to work. Although I know doing this is HORRIBLE for your skin. So I religiously wash my face


----------



## michko970 (Jun 29, 2006)

dab a little sulfur based mask on the spot to suck the gunk to the surface. ugh that sounds sick.


----------



## Anyah_Green (Jun 29, 2006)

tooth paste victim here too. I think it helped, but it didn't disappear. I don't use anything now. Just wash, tone and moisturize and I've been pretty lucky.


----------



## Brownshugaz (Jun 29, 2006)

Be careful with toothpaste. If you have sensitive skin it can irritate it and cause your skin to scar. I literally burned my skin using toothpaste.


----------



## 4getmeNot (Jun 30, 2006)

i dab on a spot treatment every morning and night, and use a clay mask..i need to get some tea tree oiL!


----------



## kaeisme (Jul 2, 2006)

Originally Posted by *Aquilah* I just let it run it's course, and apply blemish toner on it twice a day when I was my face. It helps the zits heal A LOT faster than popping them or leaving them alone altogether. At least IMHO!


----------

